# what to name a male chameleon?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

just want some name ideas as getting one soon


----------



## Tilly1988 (Dec 6, 2009)

our old one was charlie 

our new one is Oscar, and we have Lilly  but obviously she's a girl


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Chester, Sylas, Oliver, Benji, Google, Eddy, Finley, Damon, my brains not working well tonight, what sort of chameleon are you planning to get?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

My male was called Neville.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Ive got 3 yemens - Mary, Mungo (the male) and Midge All named after a favourite childhood cartoon :lol2:


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

Boy George


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah its a yemen just stuck on names thinking of Norman that seems good for the moment sounds like an old mans nam but i think suits chameleons


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

herper147 said:


> yeah its a yemen just stuck on names thinking of Norman that seems good for the moment sounds like an old mans nam but i think suits chameleons


 
awesome name, my tortoise is called 'Norman Wisdom' 

or I just call him Normski for short haha.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i know i like old man names for some reason like ted, trevor, leonard, ernie, harold


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Elloy!
x


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

one day when i get my cham i'm gonna call him Picasso, i dont know why but i thought it was fitting, :lol2:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine is called Freddy......or Freds, Fredster, Frederico...lol


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Conan the barbarian


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. Well to me the chameleon is a very noble lizard. How about naming him Sir George Farthingay?


----------



## beniboi1986 (May 18, 2010)

Ive named mine Harry afer Harry Houdini coz he always disapears :2thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (May 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> My male was called Neville.


i was going to call my veiled that until i found out hes a female so its nelly now


----------

